
Show HN: I made a surf app – whentosurf.co - andreyazimov
https://whentosurf.co
======
andreyazimov
Hi HN!

Two months ago I started my journey to learn to code and build my first app.
The result is When To Surf, it tells you the best time to surf wherever you
are. There’s been other surf apps like Magic Seaweed, but they’re not usable
for beginners and require a manual to use. My app is very simple and easy.

I’m interesting in your feedback.

~~~
bijection
Congrats on making your first app!

I don't surf, but it presents the information nicely :)

Here are a few tips:

1\. Consider putting the 'details' on the results page (instead of giving them
their own page). There is definitely enough space, and it might help your
users understand how you made your recommendation.

2\. When sites ask for location permissions on the first page load, a lot of
users automatically click 'Deny'. One way you might fix this is to wait for
the user to come to you, by using a link under the search bar, like this:

    
    
                         ___________________
      I want to surf in | San Francisco     |
                         -------------------
                         Use my current location
    

3\. In the short term (before you do bigger changes like reorganizing the
search bar, if you choose to), "Where you want to surf" should read "Where
_do_ you want to surf"

4\. Consider hiding the subscription box until after your user has
successfully gotten a recommendation.

Good luck!

~~~
andreyazimov
Hi,

Thank you for the useful detailed feedback.

1\. I tried it before and I users feedback was: I do not understand when
actually the best time to surf. Probably my UI was bad.

2\. Is "Use my current location" should be a button after click it should open
pop-up and ask for a permission to use location?

3\. Fixed.

4\. You mean after the search or after getting first success load home page
with current location?

~~~
bijection
1\. I tried it before and I users feedback was: I do not understand when
actually the best time to surf. Probably my UI was bad.

Haha well whatever works I guess!

2\. Is "Use my current location" should be a button after click it should open
pop-up and ask for a permission to use location?

Exactly.

4\. You mean after the search or after getting first success load home page
with current location?

Either one. It just doesn't make sense to show it if your app didn't find
anything

(Sorry for the late reply!)

------
19kuba22
I like it, it's very simple for me, especially since I don't know one thing
about what is a good weather for surfing. :) Too bad I'm in Chiang Mai and
there won't be good time. :/

~~~
andreyazimov
Thanks man)

------
5_minutes
Nice, what API do you use to determine the current user's location?

~~~
andreyazimov
I used worldweatheronline.com API. They have free API 500 calls per day for 2
month

------
10dpd
Don't give up the day job.

~~~
dang
What a shameful thing to post.

Personal attacks are a bannable offense on HN. To do it in response to
someone's Show HN is particularly low.

Since your account doesn't seem to have a pattern of commenting like this, we
won't ban you, but if you do it again, we will. It's never ok to treat another
user this way.

